# Turning a Corner



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Over Christmas, i did alot of thinking about my training and what i want to achieve.

I'm a mate of Liams, and for the past two years (minus injured time) I have been boxing. I'm twenty and 6 ft. I'm alright at boxing and really enjoy the training. It's a big part of my life taking up alot of hours a week.

Now I also like going to the gym and have never really been happy with my appearence. One of the advantages i had was that i was 6ft and weighed only 64Kg when i started. Thus at Amateur that emant i have a good reach and long legs.

Now my aim had been to get a few fights in just for my own achievements and something to do with my life. But i was having a hard time keeping down to a weight, and feeling happy with how i look.

So here i am, i came to the decision that i'm just going to bulk up, and continue the boxing training because it's fun, then next year mayb ei'll enter the University championships and just get my few fights through that and just suffer the consequences of being a few weight classes higher:

So anyway: I'm 6ft and currently weigh 10st 7lb ((67Kg))

So here's my workout:

*Session A*

5 minute Treadmill Warmup

Squats - 5 x 5 = 70KG

Bench Press - 5 x 5 = 45KG

Overhead Press - 5 x 5 = 35KG

*Session B*

5 minute Treadmill Warmup

Deadlift - 5 x 5 = 85KG

Bent Over Rows - 6 x 5 = 35KG ((I can't move up to 40 yet which is the next weight so i am adding an additional set))

Lateral Pulldowns = 5 x 5 40KG

*I do these sessions in this order*

Monday Session A

Wednesday Session B

Friday Session A

Monday Session B

Wednesday Session A

Friday Session B

I do my boxing sesisons ((which are predominantly cardio)) on Monday Wednesday and Friday Evenings.

My diet is pretty good I think. I keep my protein intake high, eating usually 4 meals a day with 2 Protein Shakes ((1 in the Morning after training and one in the evening))

My meals consist of a variation of the following ingredients.

Meats:

Chicken, Beef Mince ((usually in the evenings)) Tuna ((usually lunchtime)), ham ((usually combined with poached eggs and cheese))

Eggs ((i currently don't eat enough, its something Liam and myself are working on))

Vegetables ((Generally theya re frozen, but from what i've read they lose little nutritional value from this fact))

Rice and Pasta ((in large amounts with each meal))

Anyway, i thought as i'm going to start being more serious about the bulking up aspect of training, i'd lay out what i've got, for any pointers and advice.

Thanks

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

OK: Rather than clutter up the forums with another Post: I've decided i'll use this as my journal.

So today, let's just input the stat,s and then we'll start the writeup tomorrow:

January 22nd 2008

Age: 20

Height: 6' (182cm)

Weight: 150lbs - 10st 10lbs - 68Kg

Routine A:

Deadlift 90Kg - 5 x 5

Bent Over Rows 40Kg - 5 x 5

Lateral pulldowns 45Kg - 5 x 5

Routine B:

Squats 75Kg - 5 x 5

Bench press 50Kg - 5 x 5

Military Press 30Kg - 5 x 5

This is the starting point ladies and Gentlemen, let's see what we can do with this streak o' bacon. Back off th ealcohol again after Friday, so all should go well. even if the end of this week itsself isn't superb.

Let's hope i stick at it.

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Big up for starting this!

Get some skinny pictures up to refer back to as well!

Look forward to seeing you progress better than me 

Will rep when I am recharged!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

23 / 01 / 08

Wake Up: 11.45AM - Another crap nights sleep, due to unknown Reasons saw me awake at 3AM after 5 hours and unable to sleep until about 6, leaving the planned wakeup of 7.30 Impossible.

Breakfast: On waking Protein Shake w/Oats and Full Fat (Whole) milk. 1pt

Fried Breakfast Gammon, Hash Browns, Baked Beans, Chopped Tomatoes (Granted not healthy but food stores for breakfast were low) with 2 Poached eggs (They're good at least) and 2 slices of Toast.

Protein Shake Before Gym, w/ Creatine + Water

Gym:

((Box)) Squats 75Kg - 5 x 5 ((50Kg Warmpup set x1 - th last set was absolute Hell pain in the groin from a bit of a pull during squash, Form dropped as a result))

Bench press 50Kg - 5 x 5 ((40Kg Warmup - 1 additional set of 50 for 3 Reps followed by 1 set of 5 on 40Kg again. Happy with this. look fowrad to getting wrist weights))

Chin Ups Underhand grip 5 - 5 - 5 - 3 - 3 (Real close to 4 on the last 2 sets))

Military Press 30Kg - 5 x 5 (Warmup set on 25 - Almost failed on the 5th of the final set, Arms burning like hell))

Boxing in an hours time. Mostly cardio, Should leave me nice and tired. Will not be able to eat till later though.

Will update with rest of the day as it happens.

_______________________________________

Part Deux.

Boxing, - 45 Minutes Circuit Training (pressups, Situps, Starjumps, Burpies, Sprints)

15 Minutes Skipping - 15 Minute Shadow, 15 Minutes Bag Work

7.30 Protein Shake With Full Fat Milk

8.15 Beef Mince with Pasta and Rice (no idea how much, but a fair portion)

10.00 Black Pudding and Fried Egg sandwich ((Don't ask me why...))

12.00 Porridge With water as all out of milk

Frog


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Keep pumping the iron frogster  :lift:


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the support Bully.

I'm feeling psyched, i wish it had been my other routine today as i got a good feeling about my deadlift, gunna try PB it on Friday. Either 95/100 that's my aim.

Anyway, boxing time, must stop reading the forums.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice one, you don't do much warm up though?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Frog said:


> Thanks for the support Bully.
> 
> I'm feeling psyched, i wish it had been my other routine today as i got a good feeling about my deadlift, gunna try PB it on Friday. Either 95/100 that's my aim.
> 
> Anyway, boxing time, must stop reading the forums.


You can pump out 95 no worries


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Updated My thread:

Robbie;, as for warmup, I dunno, i usually get th eblood pumping with a bit of a sprint on the Treadmill, get my arms pumping, or the crosstrainer, one or the other, then I'll go to the squat machine, might just pump out a few with just the bar, just to get my form right, then i'll sling a weight on, and do that, then i get into it.

I gues si dont have much weight to put on so i feel warmup sets aren't as valuable. Maybe i'm wrong? I dunno but nah i never really do that much, i usually get my blood flowing then make sure i'ms ettled with technique or form or whatever and then i'll crack on.

Frog

PS tomorrow is my sabbath, I don't do excercise on a Thursday unless i decide to go for a swim, i always find that's a good one to stretch out my muscles. I'll post up what i eat tho, (Friday is the big day. Deadlift Day mauahha))


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Feel free not to answer, but I'm intrigued as to which religion has its sabbath on a Thursday.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I would be working my weights up to the work set personally...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> I would be working my weights up to the work set personally...


Agreed


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Its all about preparing your body for the task ahead, you don't have to do loads of them you might do

5x20

5x40

5x50

3x60

1x70

Workout set


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Feel free not to answer, but I'm intrigued as to which religion has its sabbath on a Thursday.


The Religion of the Great Unwashed Work Shy Tax Dodgers.....

STUDENTS!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> I would be working my weights up to the work set personally...


Agreed.

10-5-4-3-2-1 - Work Sets

10-2-2-2-2-2 - Work Sets

etc etc etc

Where you have a drastic change in exercise (i.e. from something to nothing or from one bodypart to another) you should follow something like the above and acclimatise the body to the weight you are going to put on it.

For example heres an extract from my log for today:

Low Rows

Warmup (10) @ 50kg

2 @ 70kg

2 @ 90kg

2 @ 100kg

2 @ 110kg

2 @ 115kg

5x5 @ 120kg


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Hang on, i'm looking at the numbers and getting confuddled.

Is that saying that you do 10 reps of 50Kg

Then is that sets or reps of the next lot of weights? Ie. is that 2 reps of 70 or 2 sets of 70 at 5 reps?

And in your Case Robbie is that the same,

is that first number your sets or Reps. (People write things different ways and i dunno what i'm reading)

Sorry if i sound like a moron.

As for the sabbath! TH&S is right. I am one of the Great Unclean, Thursday is my day off as i referee football Saturday, Sunday and Wednesday, Boxing Mon, (coaching)Tue, Wed, Fri. Thursday is totally free for me so i use it to full relaxation advantage.

Frog


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Warmup is 10 reps @ 50kgs, then doubles (sets of 2 reps) upto my 5x5 working weight


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Right. So what you're saying is like i should do lets use Deadlift as my DL is more than just the bar:

So for example

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 40kg

1 x 2 x 50kg

1 x 2 x 60Kg

1 x 2 x 70Kg

1 x 2 x 80Kg

5 x 5 x 90Kg

Sommat like that?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You got it.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Word to your Mother.

I'll give that a whirl on Friday. We'll see how it goes.

Should i find i struggle more with my actual Workout Set then?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

It will hopefully prevent injuries put it that way.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

How long should i take between the doubles?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Frog said:


> How long should i take between the doubles?


Enough time to catch your breath, add the extra weight and resume your starting position.

Dont over think it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What ^^ he said


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Word Sounds simple enough. Maybe a bit of a pain in the prosterior.

But I'll give it a whirl friday.

Today though it's all about the eats.

24 / 01 / 08

Breakfast uhhh ((2.30PM)) Yeh... bit of a lie in. Poached eggs, Black pudding on Toast, Protein Shake with water as all out of milk.

Porridge I can't remember what time, what a disaster.

6.30PM Mince Beef In Bolognese sauce on Rice (alot of rice)

8.00PM Protein shake with Milk + Oats, + Peanut butter sandwhich

10.00PM Thick Bacon with Cheese grilled on top on toast with Chopped tomatoes, with a bowl of grapefruit and a bowl of porridge


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Frog said:


> Word Sounds simple enough. Maybe a bit of a pain in the prosterior.
> 
> But I'll give it a whirl friday.
> 
> ...


2.30PM?

Sort yourself out son....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lazy fooker,lol, all the best frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

i know lads i know...

It's horrendous times.

Issue is, that they gave me a reading week. That means i got no real zip in me to get up, specially not on the Sabbath.

Tomorrow i gotaa be up earlier tog o to the gym and stuff before boxing so it's not so bad, but Today... yeh. I'm sorry guys. Hahaha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Lazy git, wrong attitude boooooooooooooooy 

You need to get up at a regular time (even at the weekends) to get your body into a routine, I used to sleep in the day till late etc and once I sorted my sleep pattern out my energy levels went up by 1000000x

kids today...


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

'ey now it's only for the sabbath.

I got no choice for a Saturday cos i gotta be up for refereeing at 9!

hahaha.

I hate myself too, there's no excuses and i know it!

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

OK lads:

Made it out my pit a bit earlier today.

*25 / 01 / 08*

11.00AM - Bowl of Porridge, with a Protein shake and a bowl of Grapefruit.

12.30PM Going to the gym now. Will report back. Upping my Deadlift.

Ok Gym Sesh

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 40Kg

1 x 2 x 50Kg

1 x 2 x 60Kg

1 x 2 x 70Kg

1 x 2 x 80Kg

5 x 5 x 95Kg ((New personal Best, And it almost killed me, but dont worry boys i kept my form, swore i wouldn't just drag it up with my back, gave the push from my legs and finished the lift with good form. It took everything though, it was funny afterwards though cos i took the majority of the plates off to put it back on the squat rack and had 60 on the bar and my legs wouldn't even let me lift the 60. Had to wait about 2 minutes before i could summon the strength in my legs to lift it up))

Bent over Rows

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 20

1 x 5 x 25

1 x 2 x 30

5 x 6 x 40 ((Was hard work my back was tired but i managed to do it, keeping my back mostly straight, my shoulders pulled right back, I was thinking i had the strength in my arms to up the weight but didn't want to over strain my back or bend it or whatever. So i'll keep at this weight, maybe add 1k or something next week))

Lateral Pulldowns

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 20Kg

1 x 2 x 25Kg

1 x 2 x 30Kg

1 x 2 x 40Kg

5 x 5 x 45Kg ((kept good form, was hard work but focussed on it, listening to some good music to keep me going I got a bit distracted by two birds and i think i may have done 6 sets but i'm not sure so we will say 5 just in case))

Boxing, Mostly sparring, some bag work. BUt not much

Ate Black pudding, Poached eggs and Tomatoes.

A Large bowl of porridge And a Protein shake before bed. As well as 6 pints of full fat milk.

Got back and at 2.20 ate some chicken, and had a protein shake.

Ok boys, been a good sesh for me Got boxing at 5.00

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Get the porridge in your protein shake mate, much easier to more down 

Assuming your not a massive fan of porridge like most sane people!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Frog said:


> OK lads:
> 
> Made it out my pit a bit earlier today.
> 
> ...


Up at 11 am frog ??

What you do ?? ................... sh!t the bed


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Up at 11 am frog ??
> 
> What you do ?? ................... sh!t the bed


 ainkille


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratz on deadlift pb... but there was no need to wake me up with a text about it..!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Liam said:


> Congratz on deadlift pb... but there was no need to wake me up with a text about it..!


Another lazy student...


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

The laziest of Students that one  ^ ^.

But i can't criticise him, he smashes all my lifts by miles.

Anyway Update to todays is up! Have a shifty if ya want.

As for waking up! like i says, it's friday, can't lie in on a Friday!

Also I am actually a bit of a fan of Porridge, so i don't mind eating the stuff. Sommat warm in the morning!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Frog said:


> The laziest of Students that one  .
> 
> BUt i can't crit he smashes all my lifts by miles.
> 
> ...


11 am isnt a lie in lol ??? 

I dunno, the youth of today


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I wake up at 5:30!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Well... I guess it is a Lie in... But... i'm a student.... and i'm getting the required rest to grow...


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

26 / 01 / 08

Breakfast consisted of a protein shake.

Lunch 2.00 All you can eat Chinese Meal ((was a friends choice))

5.00PM Beat Liam at Fifa (again)

Thought I'd sling in two photo's just for comparison later in the year.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Frog said:


> 26 / 01 / 08
> 
> Breakfast consisted of a protein shake.
> 
> ...


Do you have just protein in your shakes? what about carbs?

I bet that Chinese meal was fat tastic!!!

That will have been your cheat meal eh?


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Mate, i'm on a quest to eat everything in the world. Be it Fat Carbs or Proteins.

i'm lucky i still got a computer, i ate the mouse.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Frog said:


> Mate, i'm on a quest to eat everything in the world. Be it Fat Carbs or Proteins.
> 
> i'm lucky i still got a computer, i ate the mouse.


Best way for you buddy


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Aye Bully, AIn't fret, i'm payin' heed to the advice!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That hair is........................... interesting.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

lol.

I love it. Had it in various forms for a year and a half now. it's good to be different!










That was the longest i grew it pretty much


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

HOLY SH!T lol


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> HOLY SH!T lol


Yeh man, tell me about it... That Shirt's fecking loud!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

You ****ing (unt. Just back from Wiggle (nightclub near our accomodation at UNI) and Frog lost his phone... He went to bed in a mood but i made him wake up and eat eggs and blackpudding!! why? causei know he needs it to grow!"!!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

lol.

It's true.

Good work Liam!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

*26 / 01 / 08*

Not a good day for me, lost my phone last night which wound me up a treat, ended up not going to bed till like 6 this morning. I don't deal with **** like that very well... Winds me up bigstyle.

So yeh Woke up at like 3.45 today seething still.

Had a protein Shake

Then at like 5.00 Had a Large portion of Spaghetti Bolognese

7.15 Bowl of porridge ((literally boiling the kettle for it now so i'll preempt it))


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dude, you don't eat enough...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Not to worry our diet plans come into force this week as our lectures start. Its much easier to keep to a routine then because we have to get up for lectures etc


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

''Wake me up when u get back Liam and i'll cook for you''

knock knock knock .... wtf?

had to make my own eggs on toast frog u fat lazy b astard and i be tu won't wake up for cardio u stupid ****ing


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Right.

(( 29 / 01 / 08 ))

Mare of a day... Felt ill as ****... so ate **** all, did **** all excersise

((30 / 01 / 08 ))

Woke up 8.54 and went to my 9.00AM Lecture (set my alarm wrong)

Got back at:

10.30AM had a bowl of porridge with a protein shake

Not feeling too good at about lunchtime couldnt stomach anything so went to my lecture at 1.

Got back 2.00 had a Protein shake and then went to the gym. Sweated out some of that illness:

Gym Review:

Box Squats

Sets x Reps x Weight (Kg)

1 x 10 x 40Kg

1 x 2 x 50Kg

1 x 2 x 60Kg

1 x 2 x 70Kg

5 x 5 x 75Kg

1 x 5 x 80Kg

((thats the first time i've confidently squatted a set of 80 so to do it after my actual workout was a good feeling... Comtemplating pushing it up next week would be nice to get it to a round figure and it's due a progress))

Then i did my Bench:

Sets x Reps x Weight ((Kg))

1 x 20 x 20Kg

1 x 2 x 30

1 x 2 x 40

4 x 5 x 50

1 x 6 x 50

((Again this was a good sesh, especially considering how ill i felt this morning i wasn't expecting to even push 50, or do a good squat so the session was feeling real good for me, i think that helped, i new i was fighting an illness but still pushing well, so i was feeling psyched up for the rest of the workout))

Next was Chinups

I was feeling determined last time i got 5 / 5 / 5 / 3 / 3.

I was happy to improve just 1 number, but i think with how i was feeling it all just came together and:

i produced 5 x 5 x 5 x 5

I only kicked my legs on one pullup and that was the third one on my final set.

then moving on was the Overhead press...

Overhead Press

Sets x Reps x Weight (Kg)

1 x 10 x 20Kg

1 x 5 x 25Kg

4 x 5 x 30Kg

1 x 4 x 30Kg

1 x 3 x 25Kg

((I gotta be honest boys, it all hit me when i picked up that 30, i was feeling weak and tired and i was like right... i gotta do this, to finish the whole workout. I managed to pump out 24 of the 25 reps and then on that last 1, i broguht it down to my Chin and it just wasn't going back up... i tried using my legs just to push it out and it just wasn't happening, tried shifting my grip.... Wasn't lifting. So i downed the weight and picked up the 25 and said right, make up for that and shaking like a leaf i pushed out 3... Not bad i thought considering i felt like i was about to die.))

I got back and was ****ing starving and had another Lecture at 4.

Before the lecture i had a bowl of Boiled Rice with some leftover meat.

After my lecture was boxing.

Couldnt finish the warmup i was so caned so spent the res tof the session coaching.

Got back from my post boxing meeting at about 7.

Between 7 and Now i've had 2 large bowls of Rice, 2 Chicken Breasts about a pound of Gammon along with several slices of bread and golden Syrup, as well as another protein shake.

So... Considering how yesterday and today started... i think today wasn't bad.

Let's see how tomorrow goes.

Frog


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Things are going well mate your lifts are all rocketing up... Your only issue really is making sure u eat LOADS


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You're making wicked progress!

GIT!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Right.

((30/01/08))

Well. ok today wasn't off toa flyer. I woke up felt rough again and thought i can't do it, so i went back to bed and woke up at 12.00

I had a bowl of porridge, a lemsip and a protein shake and then sat and did **** all till like 6.00. In the meanwhile i had 2 chicken legs, 4 roasted potatoes, 4 hash browns and some rice ((forgot the veg))

then at like 6/6.30 i thought right, i've missed boxing, i feel unfit but i'm gunna go to the gym again.

Except this time was a little different. Me and Liam see alot of people putting up their max lifts so we thought we'd have a crack, see what we can do. So here's the Results:

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 60Kg

1 x 5 x 80Kg

1 x 5 x 90Kg

1 x 2 x 100Kg

1 x 2 x 105Kg

1 x 2 x 110Kg

1 x 2 x 120Kg

1 x 1 x 130Kg ((Max attempt, Failed, got upright but couldnt shrug the shoulders back, so not a completed lift but it was pretty ****ing close, coulld feel my grip slipping that was my main flaw))

1 x 1 x 125 ((By now my legs had had it, i think this may also be partly to do with doing squats yesterday and not being fully rested, but anyway I failed, this weight, grip and no drive in my legs meant it wasn't going, however i reckon i fi'd done 125 instead of 130, i'd have got it all the way up. 5 Kg is more than you think))

So my max deadlift as of this date, stands at 120Kg. I was thinking of doing this at the end of every month, to compare.

Then it was Rows and i didnt think they were worth much as a Max lift so i just decided to up my weight:

so it was:

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 20kg

1 x 2 x 25kg

1 x 2 x 30kg

1 x 2 x 40kg

5 x 6 x 45kg

First time on 45 so a new personal best, and i decided i'd really go for it, guess inspired by the Deadlift results, so that's a weight upped which i like to see. And i managed 6 reps in each set. I think that shows the differnce of good form. Been reading some of the posts and watching stuff on Youtube. Props to Con + Others for technique explanations.

Then it was time for Tricep dips, a new addition to the routine, one i wasn't sure about how it was gunna go but I went for it and managed

5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 3

Went much better than expected. This workout was going well, so was Liams, which helped on motivation i think cos then we had Pulldowns:

Pulldowns

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 25Kg

1 x 2 x 45Kg

4 x 5 x 50Kg

((I did these without my gloves on i'm trying to improve my grip and it was ok until I got to this point my hands were sweating loads and even after drying the bar each time, i was having sweat issues))

1 x 4 x 50Kg

1 x 2 x 50Kg

((so i managed my amoutn of reps but i had to stand up give the bar a quick whipe before i could finish off but still i'm thinking next time 50 will be easy))

So all in all it was a quality sesh. I'm very pleased with the last two days.

Oh and to cap it off, even with not feeling well and not really eating enough:

I weighed in after my workout at 10st 13lbs Dead on.

I think next Tuesday (usual Weigh Day) i should hit the 11 stone marker.

Touch wood anyway.

Thanks for the support.

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You're highly likely to give yourself an injury doing 1 rep max lifts.

Much better idea is to use the formulas that are about on the net to work it out.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> You're highly likely to give yourself an injury doing 1 rep max lifts.
> 
> Much better idea is to use the formulas that are about on the net to work it out.


Someone quickly tell the powerlifters - they dont need to compete... Just just excel to see who's the biggest mofo.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Frog said:


> Right.
> 
> 1 x 2 x 120Kg
> 
> 1 x 1 x 130Kg ((Max attempt, Failed, got upright but couldnt shrug the shoulders back, so not a completed lift but it was pretty ****ing close, coulld feel my grip slipping that was my main flaw))


Good lifting mofo.

Now get eating.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Someone quickly tell the powerlifters - they dont need to compete... Just just excel to see who's the biggest mofo.


I thought someone would post that up 

You must know where I am coming from though...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice lifting frogster


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> I thought someone would post that up
> 
> You must know where I am coming from though...


I'll be honest I sit somewhere on the fence between 1rm work and doubles...

It could be said that a heavy double could cause injury on the 2nd rep due to fatigue...

My advise would be in short - listen to your body... But only if you know how...


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeh. That was what i thought.

When i was lifting it, the 130, i knew that i wasnt gunna retract my shoulders and keep my grip cos it was failing so as soon as i knew i wasnt going to succeed, i stopped. I then when i attempted 125, I got what drive i could from my legs, knew it wasnt enough, and wasn't gunna try dragging it up with my back, so i stopped pretty early on that one. it was probably only a foot from the ground or something. I do agree though that theres a risk but like TH&S says, you gotta know when to stop.

By the way, thanks for the 'grats. 'ppreciated.

Props to Liam though, his Deadlift was beastly. Think he managed... like 160 or sommat like that. Was good work!

Soon he'll need the gym to buy some 50 plates. Or whatever the next weight up is.

Sleep time now!

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

PS i am eating!

Lol Tomorrow is the sabbath so i'll get some major eating in and maybe go for a swim, good stretch off.

Frog


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

We both did well today. Really enjoyed it too as its exciting to find out what your max is.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm just jealous as you lift more than me


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

****ing just wrote my journal and then my net died.

I want to cry...

Anyway: here goes

Squats

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60kg

1 x 5 x 70kg

5 x 5 x 80 (( 5kg increase, however it was only down to a 20 inch box, was having some major pains in my groin, so i thought i'd go for good form, to a 20 than poor to an 18. NExt week i'll hit the 18.))

Bench Press:

1 x 10 x 20kg

1 x 2 x 30kg

1 x 2 x 40kg

1 x 2 x 50kg

5 x 5 x 55kg ((So this was a 5kg increase here. Which was cool, very happy with that, after no progress for so long.))

1 x 2 x 60 ((I wanted to push out 60 just cos its my aim to get a rep on 70 before i weigh 70, so next time i'll hit 65 one rep))

Benchpress Wide Grip

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 8 x 45kg

1 x 7 x 45kg

1 x 7 x 45kg ((each set done to failure, concentrating on the chest just for variation. Liam needed to work on his so i joined in on the additional sets))

Pull ups:

5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 4

((Was feeling tired and it showed couldn't push out the last rep. note also no gloves so maybe that had a difference))

Military Press

Set x reps x weight.

1 x 5 x 20kg

1 x 5 x 25kg

5 x 5 x 30kg ((I need to push this weight up bigstyle, i think next week i'm going to put it before benchpress))


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

well it's not been a good week/10 days for me i have to be honest. I've been ill and thus my diet has gone to **** and so has my training, i did however get one session in between illnesses so here are two sessions worth of writeup:

04 / 02 / 08

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight (kg)

1 x 5 x 60

1 x 2 x 70

1 x 2 x 80

1 x 2 x 90

5 x 5 x 95 ((another solid performance on the 95 stage i made my mind to push out the one hundred my next deadlift session this was also done without gloves and just a piece of tissue paper))

Bent over Rows

Sets x Reps x Weight (kg)

1 x 10 x 20

1 x 5 x 25

1 x 2 x 30

1 x 2 x 40

5 x 5 x 45 ((again another consolidation set, makign sure 45 felt comfortable, we will push here next session as well))

Tricep dips

5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 ((Cleanly done, will try a 6 x 5 set next time))

Pulldowns

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20

1 x 2 x 25

1 x 2 x 30

1 x 2 x 40

5 x 5 x 50 ((Improved on the poor finish last time witha clean 5 x 5 set))

So it wasn't too bad. nothing new but all done neatly


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

09 / 02 / 08

Today, back in the gym, and i knew i'd missed two sessions so i thought i'd get back in the same rythm, this means i missed out a squats session, so it was back on the same as Monday to make sure i was ready for 2 squat sessions this week.

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight (kg)

1 x 5 x 60

1 x 2 x 70

1 x 2 x 80

1 x 2 x 90

5 x 5 x 100 ((another progression, liam gave me a bit of correction on my form in my third set, he was watching and said i needed to get a bit lower so i drove more with my legs, I think because it was a new weight i was concerned about not getting it up so i was a bit sorta panicky and was using my back. Sorted the issue and nailed it, a new weight increase. Very pleased to see 2 of them 20's either side of that bar.))

Bent over Rows

Sets x Reps x Weight (kg)

1 x 10 x 22

1 x 5 x 25

1 x 2 x 35

1 x 2 x 45

5 x 5 x 50 ((Stuck to my promise upped the weight, kept good form, shoulders pulled right back weight to chest or near as dammed it. Full extensions. Another increase))

Tricep dips

6 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 6 ((A little scrappy i must admit witha few little pauses between dips, not putting my feet down, just with my arms locked, was getting [pretty tired in that last set))

Pulldowns

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20

1 x 2 x 25

1 x 2 x 30

1 x 2 x 40

5 x 5 x 50 ((no where near ready to up this one yet))


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice one, was going to post asking where you had been!!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Frog said:


> 5 x 5 x 100 ((another progression, liam gave me a bit of correction on my form in my third set, he was watching and said i needed to get a bit lower so i drove more with my legs, I think because it was a new weight i was concerned about not getting it up so i was a bit sorta panicky and was using my back. Sorted the issue and nailed it, a new weight increase.


He sounds like a GURU of bodybuilding!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

11 / 02 / 08

Military Press

Set x reps x weight.

1 x 5 x 20

1 x 2 x 22kg

1 x 2 x 25kg

5 x 6 x 30kg ((Done first this time for a change so did more reps this time))

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60kg

1 x 5 x 70kg

5 x 5 x 80 (( Down to an 18 Inch Box so no qualms here))

Bench Press:

1 x 10 x 20kg

1 x 2 x 30kg

1 x 2 x 40kg

1 x 2 x 50kg

2 x 5 x 55kg ((Chest and arms were nackered from boxing))

3 x 6 x 50kg ((Had to drop the weight to finish off))

Pull ups:

6 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 6

((Might add a bit of weight to these))


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

13 / 02 / 08

Another after boxing session so i was pretty cream crackered

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight (kg)

1 x 5 x 60

1 x 2 x 70

1 x 2 x 80

1 x 2 x 90

1 x 2 x 100

5 x 5 x 105 ((Nailed))

Bent over Rows

Sets x Reps x Weight (kg)

1 x 10 x 22

1 x 5 x 25

1 x 2 x 35

1 x 2 x 45

5 x 5 x 50 ((Just waiting till i'm ready then we move away from the barbells and hve to use the olympic bar for these. That will be a good day))

Tricep dips

6 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 6 ((No issues, might try weight these as well))

Pulldowns

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20

1 x 2 x 25

1 x 2 x 30

1 x 2 x 40

5 x 5 x 50 ((Might up to 55 next time))


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

u must be starting to put some weight on now , well done on thos lifts . you seem to be progressing fast

when the next pics coming up?


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

End of this Month, i'll do a max lift sesh and then i'll get a group of new photo's and we'll see whether theres any changes.

As for weight aye, i'm weighing in at 11 Stone now so thats good, mius the odd fluctuation that is.

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

18 / 02 / 08

Horrendous session this morning,and i don't really know why:

9.20AM

Overhead Press

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20kg

1 x 5 x 22kg

1 x 10 x 25kg

6 x 5 x 30kg ((So this was good, this had me feeling in a good mood, thinking the session would be a good one))

Bench Press

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 20

1 x 5 x 30

1 x 2 x 40

1 x 2 x 50

2 x 5 x 55 ((Again, i failed on 55, how is it that I managed it a week ago and now i can't do it?))

1 x 8 x 50 ((THis was with horrendous form))

1 x 3 x 45 ((Down to 45 and unable to lift it, thats a 10kg drop I don't understand))

Chest Press (machine)

sets x Reps x weight

1 x 8 x 45

3 x 5 x 30 ((Powering them out))

1 x 5 x 40 ((then i just couldnt lift anything, that was me done my chest just wasn't having any of it))

So My chest workout was shocking, i dont know the answer as to why but i will be working hard at it.

Pull ups

5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 ((This nearly killed me and was a rep lower than i have done in the past))

Squats

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60

1 x 2 x 70

5 x 6 x 80 ((but i was wearing a different pair of trainers and it was not comfy, i was straining on my right knee. i dont think i was gettign full extension on the reps, i think will get my other shoes on next time i go and try get 5 x 5 real quality ones pushed out and then up to 85 next time))

Depressed severely at my benchpress. Don't understand it at all.

ANd i lost weight, so again am confused.

Frog


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Frog said:


> Depressed severely at my benchpress. Don't understand it at all.


Any changes in your diet, workload, sleeping pattern or stress? The other week I did a 5x5 on the bench at 90kg, felt OK about it, and so last week moved up to 95 and it nearly killed me. Moved back to 90 and could only crank out 4 reps on the 4th set. But I had had a very stressful day and a bad night sleep - that's what I chalked it up to.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

All i can attribute it to is that It was the first time i've done an early morning session in a long time:

I think that must be a fairly large part of it. Thats what i'm hoping anyway.

We will see on Friday. I'm thinking of putting the weight down and doing a heavy amount of reps to mix it up if i struggle again like i did today.

Hopefully it was just the sleep:

Thanks DM.

Frog


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Its fine i wouldn't worry. Just recently you've had wierd sleeping habits and not particularly eat alot (or that well). Your deffinately making improvements though. Perhaps bench is just the exercies you will struggle with like i do.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Early morning?! It was twenty past nine!! Student.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL @ Frog.

Bloody lazy bastard lol... 9.20 early!!!!

Everybody has a bad workout sometimes bud, dont let it phase you.

Just keep getting that food down you buddy.

Your keeping it consistant and seem motivated, your on a smart training routine, keep working hard and your on your way !

FOOD really will make it or break it for you imo mate.

So get it down ya


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bloody lazy stooooodents, don't even know you're born...

...when I were a lad I used to get oop 2hours before I went to bed to lick gravel pit in't morning etc etc etc...

Bad day at the gym is prob' just down to sleep/food, don't beat yourself up about it, just get back in there!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Bloody lazy stooooodents, don't even know you're born...
> 
> ...when I were a lad I used to get oop 2hours before I went to bed to lick gravel pit in't morning etc etc etc...
> 
> Bad day at the gym is prob' just down to sleep/food, don't beat yourself up about it, just get back in there!


And when we came home, our dad would kill us and dance about on our graves.

Now if you try tell that to the kids today, they wouldn't believe you.

Lol Robbie, nearly peed.

ANd aye, food is an issue, i got a £20 not elined up for the market tomorrow.

Lets get that scran down the gullet.

At the minut ei got so much cardio on i think my body doesn tknow if it's coming or going.

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you are going to find yourself in a situation like me soon, where you decide you can't really keep doing so much weights AND all the other stuff.

Prioritise...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Frog said:


> 18 / 02 / 08
> 
> Horrendous session this morning,and i don't really know why:
> 
> ...


Frog...

Read back the above and hopefully you will see what went wrong...

If you can't then I'll help...

You've hit a 'PB' the Week before and are not all enthused and trying to make linear progress... Linear Progress only works to an extent - if it worked perfectly at 1kg per week then I'll be benching 770lbs in 5 years time...

You really will struggle to hit PBs two weeks in a row. Trust me... I smashed a sticking point on my deads (170kg PB) and then the following week hit 180kg for a double... Guess what... I'm in no state to train this week (physically or mentally...) so I'm having a week off.

Move the OHP to AFTER your bench - you will be pre-fatiguing your delts and tri's which will slow your progress down.

Drop the chest press machine.

Have a few days rest and make sure your diet is good.

Then go back at it.

Keep up the good work. Oh and the boys on here will give you some good advise on form etc if you and Liam video your workout.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

That's some good advice there!

Why not try something like

50kg (pb) week 1

45kg week 2

50kg week 3

55kg week 4

So you are gaining, resting, gaining?

And just stick to your 5x5 instead of all the extra work after.

OHP killls me so there is no way I would do it before Benching!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> That's some good advice there!
> 
> Why not try something like
> 
> ...


All sounds very similar to my Training For Beginners post... :rolleye11


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you gaining weight as well? I would have money on you not eating enough...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> All sounds very similar to my Training For Beginners post... :rolleye11


:lalala:


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Aye. Maybe that's it.

But i only used the CHest press machine, just after failing all the weights, jsut to keep my chest working as it hadnt done a full workout.

As for the order, aye i'll go back to the old way next time. Try the bench. Put it back down to 50 from the start and try get my 5 x 5's out. THen we can move from there.

I was gaining weight but i havent eaten well in about 5 days which isn't good times. Going on a major shopping trip now.

Also. i've decided that i'm gunna change my split so i do Tuesday Thursday and Saturday to fit it round boxing. See how that goes.

THanks for the advice lads.

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Frog said:


> but i havent eaten well in about 5 days


There's your problem!

I think you are prob' doing too much as well.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Right guys:

I took all the adivce on board and thought that i'd have a few days out, not thinka bout it, then set myself up into this week, few days good eating, cooked myself a real nice pie, had alot of proper nice meals with lots of protein and lots of whole milk.

I think it was a very good decision and i feel alot healther for it:

SO here's my sesh:

20 Minutes Level 11 on the cross trainer pumping it out at a steady power get a bit fo cardio in me to warm me up.

10 Minutes 3.5%gradient on the treadmill at 10.5km/h just to get a proper burn on

So i thought, its been a time away, i need to get a good session in here, so i'll do my deadlift session, as i feel good about my deadlift and Rows, whereas my squats bench and OHP are just not as good:

So:

DEADLIFT

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60kg

1 x 2 x 70kg

1 x 2 x 80kg

1 x 2 x 90kg

5 x 5 x 100kg ((I thought i wont do 105 just because its my first time back and i wanted a success, so i pushed out 5 x 5 and i wasn't done, i realised that i could have done 105kg easily so i thought it was time to push myself for a few more reps))

1 x 2 x 120kg ((this was my max 1 lift last time i did a 1 lift sesh and to do 2 reps felt good. but i still wasn't done))

1 x 1 x 130kg ((This was it, a new personal best after a week out the gym, boom, this had me really fired for the day. It made me feel the time out was really worth it.))

Bent over Rows:

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20

1 x 2 x 25

1 x 5 x 30

1 x 5 x 40

3 x 6 x 50

2 x 5 x 50 ((So i got my five fives and a few more again making me feel good, might push it up to 55 in a week or so))

Tricep Dips

1 x 5 (it was too easy, time for a challenge))

3 x 5 weighted with 5kg

2 x 6 weighted with 5kg

Next time i will do 5 x 5s weighted another success

Lateral Pulldowns

Sets x reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 30kg

1 x 2 x 40kg

5 x 5 x 50kg ((this will go up in time))

All in all i feel good about the session, two days off now as my new split is Tuesday Thursday Saturday but it was good to be back in the gym and i hope i got some Doms tomorrow.

THanks for the help lads

Now time to eat

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

So are you gaining any weight then mister?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good luck with your training, theres some japanese guys here that said you havent finished building there railway...

i know its been said before but...

FOOD

you need it, eat anything i dont care just get your callories up.

Meat with every meal. there...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Good luck with your training, theres some japanese guys here that said you havent finished building there railway...


PMSL!


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Haven't lost any weight but havent put any new stuff on.

Used one of those handheld electronic body fat% things today.

No idea how accurate they are but they said 14.5% bodyfat.

cooking bigstyle right now. so that i can have 2 meals befor bed.

Frog


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

ahh i have one of them digital scales I wouldnt trust them, there never right.

it once said that my wife had a bf of 28% lol after reasureing her she didnt look like vicky pollard we decided that the bodyfat mesure was ****.

just keep upping your callories untill your start to add weight then keep it stable when you platue again up the callories some more.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

AYe i aint bothered anyway. I want to be fat.

I've never been fat in my life thus it would make a change.

I just thought i'd use it out of curiousity.

I need more food, i am well hungry.

Frog


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Frog said:


> AYe i aint bothered anyway. I want to be fat.
> 
> I've never been fat in my life thus it would make a change.
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY why I don't mind the little belly I have, its a novelty to me


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

((26 / 02 / 08))

Nice workout today, cut the weights, worked on the form, had Liam to help spot and make sure eveyrthing was quality.

Squats

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 40kg

1 x 4 x 50kg

1 x 3 x 60kg

5 x 5 x 70kg

2 x 5 x 80kg

1 x 10 x 40kg

Happy with that, will go back to 80 next week, just needed that confidence boost and to get the form right, as i really wasn't happy with it.

Bench Press

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 25kg

1 x 4 x 35kg

5 x 5 x 45kg

1 x 5 x 50kg

1 x 4 x 50kg

Its depressing to drop a weight, but good form is important and thats definitely something I did better to make up for the low weight

Overhead Press

Sets x Reps x weight

3 x 5 x 30kg

1 x 4 x 30kg

1 x 6 x 25kg

1 x 4 x 25kg

1 x 3 x 25kg

I was cram crackered but it felt good to be not far from my 5 5s with this at the end of the workout.

All that was left was (weighted) pullups

Sets x reps x weight

3 x 5 x 5kg

1 x 6 x -

1 x 4 x -

Happy to be back on track.

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, it's been about a month, so here are a set of photos:





































My weight hasn't gone up much, i am doing far too much cardio, but i guess i gotta just stick at it, Boxing season stops in May so from then i will just be in doing the weights ready for cutting again in September.

But i'm gunna stick out both cos i enjoy it.

So anyway here's where i'm at.

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

PS: Excuse the total inability to pose.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate good going , you are defo less than 14.5%bf lol i was measured by callipers and a weird electro devise that stook things in random places lol

and i was 15% have a look at my pic on my log,

so have you not gained weight in 1 month?

if not i would double check yourdiet i have started using excell to log kcals and my macros keeps me right and im up 2.5lbs in the last two weeks

good going so far tho and good luck keep eating tho lol


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Well since January 16th, i've gained about 4/5lbs i was 10.7 then, i'm now weighing in at 10.12ish.

THe eating got let down at sveral points over the month i'm sad to say, but i'm getting back on track.

I box 4 times a week so i do alot of cardio and thats making the weightgain even harder, but i'm chipping away at it.

Just about to go eat myself a decent breakfast then off to the gym.

Deadlift Day, my favourite day.

Thanks Warren.

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

((28 / 02 / 08))

My body felt horrendous today, felt like i'd been kicked.

Boxing last night was hellish, i was not looking forward to my weights sesh today but i went through it and it wasn't too bad in the end:

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60kg

1 x 3 x 70kg

1 x 2 x 80kg

1 x 2 x 90kg

5 x 5 x 105kg ((Back to the real weight it felt ok even with the excrusciating pains i was going through so maybe if i get a day when i'm feeling "Fresh" and "well rested" i will move it to 110))

Bent over rows

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 25kg

1 x 2 x 35kg

1 x 2 x 45kg

5 x 5 x 50kg ((back up to the right weight, poor form on the first set due to the aches but i straightened them out and pulled off 4 good sets. Again if i feel fresh i may move it up))

Overhead Press ((I've decided to move this excercise to this day and swap it with pulldowns because both these excersises are lacking and i thought seeing as it's not working it's worth a try))

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20

5 x 6 x 25 ((i was burning too much for the thirty today))

1 x 6 x 30 ((but i had enough for a set after))

Tricep Dips Unweighted

6 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 6 ((too tired to add the weight in so will be back to that next week i hope))

All in all a good session considering how horrendous i felt.

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Always warm up for everything:

I went boxing on Friday and was doing full contact sparring. Was late cos of the metro and thus got there and didnt warm up properly.

Midway through the first round, I threw a straight right and strained all the tendons and ligaments in my shoulder. Due to pride i did the next 2 rounds, hurt every time i threw a right, and by the end it was agony.

No idea when i'll be back to full health.

Am gutted

Frog


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats **** frog, take the time to rest and heal up, delts have alot more shape to them on your back pose


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Been out the gym, as not to overtrain the shoulder but been keeping the boxing going for the cardio and getting it ready.

Am at the Newcastle game tomorrow, but after that i will reenter the gym, get back on the weights wont be overstressing it.

PS been doing alot of turkish getups at boxing with a low weight, they seem a good excercise for strengthening your shoulder as well as your core.

Possibly a good one for Rehab on shoulder injuries?

Frog


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Back in the Gym:

((11 / 03 / 08))

First session back on the weights after the injury setback. Shoulder feeling strong.

Squats:

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60kg

1 x 2 x 70kg

5 x 5 x 80kg ((No drop in weight which is good))

1 x 10 x 60kg ((this set was different though, it was sort of like lunges, it was an idea i had boxing, i basically set myself up the same way i would do for an uppercut and then powered out 10 really hard reps, only witha short drop, the same motion i would do with an uppercut just to mix things up))

Bench Press ((the nemesis))

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 10 x 20kg

1 x 5 x 30kg

1 x 5 x 40kg

5 x 5 x 45kg

2 x 5 x 50 ((Benchpress needs work i want tog et this weight shifted up solidly and permenantly))

Pulldowns

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 30kg

1 x 5 x 40kg

1 x 2 x 50kg

5 x 5 x 55kg ((5kg increase and i kept good form so this is proof that rest is good for the body))

Pullups

2 x 5 x 5kg ((gave up due to pain starting in my shoulder, not totally healed it would seem))


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

Deadlift

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 60kg

1 x 2 x 70kg

1 x 2 x 80kg

1 x 2 x 90kg

1 x 2 x 100kg

5 x 5 x 110kg ((Felt Fresh so i thought, why the hell not. I like my deadlift. Definitely my only good lift))

1 x 1 x 135kg ((Wanted to up my personal best so that it was twice my bodyweight. So i did but i actually prettymuch blacked out during the lift, Liam was telling me to put the bar down but i was like stood there frozen, was not a good feeling. but i made the lift))

Bent over rows

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 30kg

3 x 5 x 50kg

3 x 5 x 45kg ((Just wasnt happening, tired myself out it would seem. Form was my main focus, so they were nice and slow pulling my scapula back))

Overhead Press

Sets x Reps x Weight

1 x 5 x 20

6 x 5 x 30 ((This will go up soon i hope. Next time i'll do a couple of sets on 35))

Tricep Dips Unweighted

Shoulder didnt like the trice dip motion so i didnt even do more than a couple.

Good to be back on the iron.

Frog


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

thats some serious deadlifting mate n1


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you eating properly yet frog?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Are you eating properly yet frog?


no hes not.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

No, sadly i'm not.

I go through stages, like when i wasnt training it was fine but then the moment i start training i find it hard and i know its just a case of my poor time management.

But i'm about to have my fourth full meal of the day today so thats not so bad.

I've been thinking that starting tomorrow i will put my diet back in the journal, it was a good way to keep track of it.

I need to get the food down me, i think it may also be part of the reason why i am picking up injuries and illness as well.

Frog


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

To be honest Frog, as reluctant as I am to suggest this, I think you should just eat everything in sight. And force your other housemate (not Liam) to eat twice as much.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You should follow a seafood diet---*See food and eat it*.( Sorry been waiting to say that)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate surley to grow eating everything and anything is better than not eating.

not as good as eating well lol mate get the bus to tesco in gateshead and get

15 eggs £1.19

5kg chicken breast £4.85

i get 3 bags of chicken and 3 crates of eggs as my NEED, and then the shopping but they are my must buys even befor toilet paper lol hahaha

got to eat tho bro, if its a cant fit any more food in my stomach situation then have 100g oats in the morning. it fills me for a hour r so and then my stomach feels like its swelled but empty and i can fit more in.

im sure i read somewhere that your stomach expands the more you ate the day before


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

your best starting your own thread mate and not jumping in on someone elses ;o)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

sniffler said:


> im new here but i ve started a new weights program at the gym. in fact its so new havent filled all of it in but just wanted to know what evreyone thought any tips you have. deadlift 8x40 8x40 8x 50 8x50 vertical trac (w grip) 8x158x158x17.58x20 one aem dumbell bent row 8x10 8x 10 8x12.58x12.5 dumb bell rear shoulder 8x 7.5 8. 7.5 8x 10 8x10


Looks ****, like your attitude


----------

